# Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen



## micvo (7. März 2012)

Hallo Leute .
Auch wenn ihr mich jetzt für verrückt haltet.
Wenn man Krank zu Hause liegt macht man sich so seine gedanken. 
Ich bin normal kein Friedfischangler. Aber in der Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander die hier in unsern Gewässern bis Juli dauert muss mann ja mal was anderes machen. 
Nun wollte ich mir schon mal ein Paar Köderfische angeln wenn es das Wetter und die Zeit zulässt. Ich besitze keine Friedfischrute. Nun wollte ich mit meiner 3m Spinnrute  (10-40 g ) und einer Pose und Made oder Mais los um mir ein Paar Rotaugen zu fangen. Kann das klappen und mit was würdet ihr anfüttern. Am besten Sachen die man so zu Hause hat.
MfG
Michael


----------



## Schlebusch (7. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*

Klappt auf jeden fall!! Zumindest bei mir... habe ich auch schon sehr oft gemacht.
Jedoch habe ich mittlerweile auch Ruten für Friedfische.
Anfüttern musste ich bei meinen Heimatgewässern nie ich denke da können dir andere besser was zu sagen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*

Klar geht das.
Nimm Dir ne Pck. Haferflocken mit, und streu ab und an ne Hand voll ins Wasser.
Noch ne Made an den Haken, und Deinem KöFi-Fang sollte nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## bassproshops (7. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*

Hey

Meiner Meinung nach null Problem, kriegst du mit beinah jeder Rute hin!

Ich würde eine leichte Pose mit Maden am ganz kleinen Haken oder fast noch eher eine leichte Futterspirale auf Grund, als ich noch gelegentlich mal auf Freidfische los war hatte ich mir immer so ne Tüte Futter für 3€ geholt dann bisschen verlängert und in den meisten gewässern gehts dann schnell!

Angel aber nur noch mit Gummi & co.


----------



## Topic (7. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*

edit

richtig lesen hilft ab und an ^^


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*



Topic schrieb:


> servus
> 
> mit der spinnrute ist es überhaupt kein problem..nur denke ich das ist nicht das was du meinst, sondern mit kunstködern öder?........
> 
> .


 
Wie kommst denn darauf? Der TE hat doch ganz klar geschrieben: "mit Pose, Mais oder Maden"


----------



## Uwe87 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*

Ich finde köfi auf grund angeln besser


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*

Klar, warum soll das nicht gehen? Dem Fisch ist das ziemlich Latte, ob er an einer Spinnrute oder an einer Stippe hängt.:m Ob allerdings die Biegekurve optimal ist und ob Du den optimalen Drillspass hast steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
 Aber das ist ja auch erst mal zweitrangig.:m


----------



## Sofafischer (7. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*

nciht soviel anfüttern eher mal den platz wechseln.
Polenta,Haferflocken,Semmelbrösel,Kokusraspel,Zwieback(macht sich gut als teig)


----------



## Carp_Stalker (7. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*

Ich hab heut auch ca. 2 h die leichte Spinnrute (10-40g) zum Matchen missbraucht. Ergebnis: 9 Karpfen (allerdings nur Satzis) und eine Schleie mit ca. 30 cm.  Die Fische hats nich gestört, dass es keine Friedfischrute war :q

Gefüttert hab ich mit Maden , 2 mm Fischpellets und n bisschen Fischmehl Grundfutter - wichtig - erst nachfüttern, wenn die Fische wirklich am Platz fressen, ansonsten gilt die Devise " weniger ist mehr " vor allem bei den Temperaturen.

grüße


----------



## sam1000-0 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*

Anfüttern mit Paniermehl,geht auch und ist günstig.


----------



## micvo (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der Spinnrute auf Rotaugen*

Vielen dank für die Tips
Ich werde es demnächst mal versuchen.
MfG
Michael


----------

